
Ask HN: How to test or proove logic programming? - piotr-yuxuan
I&#x27;ve been writing some logic code in core.logic, a clojure port of Will Byrd&#x27;s miniKanren. To make sure my program is correct for any suitable input (not merely for the example I provided during development), I feel I should write some proof.<p>Do you know any tool &#x2F; any manual method to proove a programm written with logic programming? I&#x27;m reading the Reasoned Schemer to get further acquainted with logic programming, I could translate my logic Clojure code into logic Scheme if necessary.<p>In case you&#x27;d ask for any code example, you can have a loook here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;piotr-yuxuan&#x2F;polygam
However, just keep in mind it&#x27;s a big mess currently under heavy development.<p>I already know a (very tiny) bit about formal proof of a program and I love to learn. Thanks in advance for your kind replies.
======
throwaway000002
I'm sorry I know nothing about _core.logic_. However, if you are familiar with
Prolog, and sufficiently motivated to work through cited references, this
paper is a good place to start. [1]

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1412.8739](https://arxiv.org/abs/1412.8739)

~~~
piotr-yuxuan
Great, thank you very much for your help :-)

